# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Uczulenie na wodę morską

## foks12

Witam

W zeszłym roku na wakacjach byłem nad morzem i zauważyłem że po kąpieli w morzu pojawił się katar, bardzo męczący.

W tym roku również dostałem potwornego kataru jak tylko się wykąpałem w morzu, pomimo że było bardzo ciepło, bo ponad 30 stopni. Woda też nie była zimna. 

Dodam, ze czasami chodzę również na basen i nie ma takiej reakcji.

Co to jest?
Proszę o odpowiedz. 
Z góry dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## aros5

Wiesz mogę ci jedynie doradzić zasłyszaną kiedyś metodę. Mój znajomy mając identyczne problemy zaczął chodzić do SPA.
Tam doradzono mu skorzystać z leczniczych i aromatycznych kąpieli oraz zabiegi krioterapii.
Jemu pomogło.

----------


## focus9

Prawdę mówiąc nie słyszałem o tym żeby ktoś miał uczulenie na wodę morską, być może ta woda była czymś skażona. Tym bardziej ze woda morska ma raczej dobroczynny wpływ. Może to nie była alergia tylko forma oczyszczania zatok.

----------

